# This should not happen



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have just received a pm from Aderitofuseta, advertising his aire. I do not think MHF should be used in this way and I would hope something will be done to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Spamming or touting for business is against forum rules,rule 2 for traders..................

_2. Commercial advertising or touting for business in posts or personal messages is not allowed.This includes affiliate links, referral links or commission based linking. Please do not not post any message that directs others to any pages at your own commercial domain, including informational pages. A commercial domain is defined as a site that receives any type of income or links to any income producing sites. _

You could report it to admin but I'm not sure how strictly the rules are applied by the new owners,I agree with you that we shouldn't be bothered with advertising,particularly via a pm,which should be used for just that-a private message.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, report it. He's already tried spamming in the forums which were apparently removed. It needs to be made clear that spamming in the forums and by PM is not allowed.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you aught to reply to him and tell him of his indiscretion. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Reply to his PM with this ( courtesy of Google translate as Prof would say :wink: :


Olá Por favor, esteja ciente de que Motorhomefacts não permite publicidade dentro de mensagens ou mensagens privadas. Sua filiação será suspenso se você continuar a fazer isso.


Hello Please be aware that Motorhomefacts does not allow advertising within posts or private messages. Your membership will be suspended if you continue to do this.



P.S. also do use the correct report button, ....you will find one in the PM itself ...that way the admins can see that the PM system is being used for Spam


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Tried to find a report button on the pm but cannot see one.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Tried to find a report button on the pm but cannot see one.


Hi Grouch

There should be one, but it is not that obvious ...I see an exclamation mark over on the top right of the message, click on that to report the PM ...see picture.

Mike


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is interesting! >>>>> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-156401.html (Note that this post by Nukeadmin has also been reported!  :? )

The previous four postings by this campsite owner across different sub-forums were reported by me when I noticed them and considered them to be from a spammer. Is the above referenced post by Nukeadmin an auto insert or has Nuke put that on himself? I also notice that Nukeadmin is still described as Site admin?

Regards

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

"Auto" type posts like the birthday wishes and these site additions still carry nuke's name. Campsite additions are vetted by admin staff before they can be posted; note the comment about ignoring the rating! 

In the old days :roll: one of us mods would have contacted him and warned him not to spam - either via the forums or PM.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Ah the good old days, fair brings a tear to my eye. 

Ian


----------

